#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Problemas ONU Fiberhome AN5506-01 com Roteador Intelbras IWR 1000N, Lentidão.

## rafitadj

Boa tarde amigos, 

Estamos usando os roteadores IWR 1000N nos clientes com a ONU em Bridge (Fiberhome AN5506-01), com PPPoE na WAN do Roteador. Porem estamos com o seguinte problema, mesmo cabeado ou via wifi, configuramos o roteador de acordo com o padrão do nosso provedor, depois de uns 2 minutos ligado, ele pedala pra navegação e até mesmo pra acesso ao roteador (10.0.0.1), e assim fica oscilando, funciona bem mais uns 2 minutos e volta a trancar. Colocamos outro roteador, tp link por exemplo, e não acontece mais esse problema. Será que existe uma incompatibilidade ou algo parecido? Alguma ideia de testes? Grato pela atenção.

----------


## avatar52

Você não é o único, hoje joguei dois desse modelo no lixo.

O problema é o roteador mesmo, um lixo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

verificaram se existe alguma versão mais nova de firmware?

----------


## webj

Esta acontecendo comigo ainda isto, estou trocando para o firmware que tem no site da intelbras, a principio normalizou mas estou de olho. Detalhe uso Radio nos clientes!

----------


## avatar52

> verificaram se existe alguma versão mais nova de firmware?


Aqui joguei dois no lixo, estando atualizados!

----------


## ToqueTelKrug

Aqui roteadores Intelbras, Multilaser e cia(baratos), deixamos os roteadores apenas para o wifi, deixamos a ONU discando o PPoE, são os campeões em desconexão e lentidão.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Boa tarde amigos, 
> 
> Estamos usando os roteadores IWR 1000N nos clientes com a ONU em Bridge (Fiberhome AN5506-01), com PPPoE na WAN do Roteador. Porem estamos com o seguinte problema, mesmo cabeado ou via wifi, configuramos o roteador de acordo com o padrão do nosso provedor, depois de uns 2 minutos ligado, ele pedala pra navegação e até mesmo pra acesso ao roteador (10.0.0.1), e assim fica oscilando, funciona bem mais uns 2 minutos e volta a trancar. Colocamos outro roteador, tp link por exemplo, e não acontece mais esse problema. Será que existe uma incompatibilidade ou algo parecido? Alguma ideia de testes? Grato pela atenção.


É atualização do firmware, atualiza para a 1.5.0 e funciona perfeito. Tenho 90 deles em uso e no começo tive esse problema com o firmware 1.3.0.
Ele só perde em velocidade de reconexão PPPoE para Mikrotik. É um dos mais rápido para reconectar uma desconexão, os TP-LINK por exemplo demora em média 2 a 3 minutos para reconectar após uma desconexão de PPPoE.

----------


## webj

Tomara que não seja todos, pois tenho mais de 200 rodando. kkk

----------


## rafitadj

> verificaram se existe alguma versão mais nova de firmware?


coloquei a ultima do site do fabricante e continua mesma coisa.

----------


## ShadowRed

Tenho 109 hoje em uso exatamente assim, bridge na ONU e PPPoE no roteador.

----------


## avatar52

Tenho mais de 1000 assim, sem dor de cabeça.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde amigos, 
> 
> Estamos usando os roteadores IWR 1000N nos clientes com a ONU em Bridge (Fiberhome AN5506-01), com PPPoE na WAN do Roteador. Porem estamos com o seguinte problema, mesmo cabeado ou via wifi, configuramos o roteador de acordo com o padrão do nosso provedor, depois de uns 2 minutos ligado, ele pedala pra navegação e até mesmo pra acesso ao roteador (10.0.0.1), e assim fica oscilando, funciona bem mais uns 2 minutos e volta a trancar. Colocamos outro roteador, tp link por exemplo, e não acontece mais esse problema. Será que existe uma incompatibilidade ou algo parecido? Alguma ideia de testes? Grato pela atenção.


Olá rafitadj,

Vimos sua publicação e gostaríamos de lhe ajudar, haveria como verificar se estes IWR 1000 N já se encontram na versão 1.5.0?

Caso já estejam com a versão de firmware mais recente entendemos que o seu cenário apresenta um certo grau de complexidade, seria mais interessante um contato via telefone. 
Para isso eu solicito que o senhor nos envie 2 número para contato através de mensagem privada e logo nossa equipe especializada de redes estará entrando em contato com o senhor para resolver está questão levantada!
 
Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tenho mais de 1000 assim, sem dor de cabeça.


Olá avatar52,

Vimos seus comentários em relação a nossa linha de roteadores e gostaríamos de entender melhor sua situação e saber em que pontos podemos atuar para que seja possível sanar essas questões.

Esperamos o seu retorno!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

